# Question about Renting a Buck



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

A friend of ours let us "borrow" his goat, which is an older Fainting Goat, for our Boer does. The farm where he came from the feeding system is pretty slim and he has gained some weight while with us for the past four months. 

Now the owner said we can buy him for $250.00 or we can return him for $100.00 rental fee. This wasn't the original agreement, but to keep from arguing we will go ahead and pay, but we feel this is pretty pricey. 

He is not show quality, and honestly was almost bones when we got him. What is a fair amount to offer for the use of him for the past four months? 

Thanks so much for any help!! We are new with goats (we typically raise cattle and hogs) and are trying to figure out everything!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It's a tough one if there was no agreement. I myself wouldn't keep him for one. $100 you could stomach as a "stud" fee, but you also fed him for 4 mos. If it's a friend I couldn't imagine them wanting $100 when you fed him. You may have to pay $100 and cut your losses.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Tell him $250 is very reasonable for the buck, and after the $150 room and board fee that he's run up while at your place it's probably best if you go ahead and buy him, cause if you go for the rental deal HE's gonna end up owing YOU 50 bucks!

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had bucks come here that "needed a place to stay" cause owners had other buck in.
This was before i owned a buck & these ppl were trusted friends.
All I did was feed & take care of him, he took care of my does, they signed memos & we were all ahead with no $ involved.
If price or fees wasnt brought up from the start you can either pay him the $ & let the guy go home or buy him outright. It's your choice.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If in your situation and you didnt want to keep him ... well whats the market like for him? Could you get your money back if you sold him?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

dangit...it sounds like youve stolen some of my friends!!! LOLOLOLOLOL...........if they have the nerve to ask you for money for a stud fee after you boarded this guy for 4 months at your expense...id have to find the nerve to ask them what about the money youve spent on him?? and where does it fit in this equation?? Id tellem to come get their goat and have him tied to the mailbox!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would just say that you honestly had no idea you would be charge a stud fee due to the fact that you fed and cared for him during this time but that you would absolutely pay the stud fee but you would need a couple days to figure up what you need to charge for his visit.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

We must all have this same circle of "friends"! Just be up front and tell them. You don't "rent" a buck for 4 months for stud, you were housing the animal. Some people. You can borrow my boer buck for 4 months out of the year if you want, as long as you feed him. Actually, I only need him for about 4 weeks, you can feed him and breed him for the other 48, please.


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, so glad to know that I'm not crazy for thinking that I really don't owe him a dime since we have kept him so long. Sad part is that he offered to let the buck come to our does, we didn't ask. We went and picked him up and have fed and housed him for the past 4 months without a word being said about any $ exchanging hands. We figured it was a win-win for both of us....we got a buck, and he didn't have to feed and house him for a while!! I'm not sure how it will all turn out, but doubt it will be good. The goat market in our area is poor at best. He is not a "prime" animal to begin with, and although he is serving his purpose as a buck for our does, I don't see him being of much $ value. 

Thank you all for your responses. Hubby and I were at a loss of the "proper" way of handling it! I think I will return the buck (his name is Mr. Nibbles!!)  along with a bill for $100 for feed and board. That will zero out the stud fee!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The way I see it a true friend wouldn't be treating you this way anyway so if you lose him as a friend in the process what have you really lost? Nothing!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Too bad that this situation had to happen. But what you plan sounds about right. Funny how "friends" can turn so quickly.......


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know that's not a great situation, but I hope everything works out okay :hug:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its too bad they have to be that way, something should have been agreed upon first, what did you agree upon before you got him?

And playing the other side of the fence here (hehe) - and I am in no way saying they are in the right here, but I just want to bring up a couple points.

I think $100 is cheap for renting a buck. I know most breeders here charge $50+ PER DOE. How many does did you breed?

Did you keep him for the 4 months because you needed him that long? Or because you didn't bring him back/they didn't take him back?

You would have to feed any buck you rent, that's all part and parcel of renting them, so I'm not really sure how to approach that......Myself, if he was in poor condition, I wouldn't have taken him in the first place, or I would have sent him back the same way (unless he gained weight on just a normal ration.).

In any case though, I hope it all works out for you!


----------

